# 45% off sale extended they Sunday 4/22



## JJB1 (Mar 18, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale Extended thru Sunday 4/22...
45% OFF everything!!!
RamboStallone caught the St. Patrick's Day leprechaun.
Trades pot of good for Sale Extension!*​*


johnjuanb1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid thru 3/22/2015****


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 18, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale Extended till Sunday!!!!
45% OFF everything!!!

SILLY LEPRECHAUN, WE PLAY BY MY RULES!!!

Discount Code: RS45**
*


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 18, 2015)

Get your orders in guys! Sale has been extended. 

Don't forget to PM me for help with protocols, dosing, ordering, etc.

Discount code RS45


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 18, 2015)

So far I am loving the way I feel in the morning after dosing our PEG-MGF pre bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm definitely seeing a reduction in body fat from MK-677 and cjcDAC. My goal is to be 4% by May 1st. I haven't had a cheat meal in 11 days which hasn't been difficult at all because I notice If I get cravings I will take a couple grams of Maeng Da kratom leaf powder and my energy jumps up with no need to eat for an additional two hours until I notice I'm shaking from low blood sugar. I have these amazing 190 calorie quest protein bars if I'm dying for sweets. The chocolate cookie dough bar is amazing!!!!

The Superior 45% saie is still good til Sunday.
45% off code: *JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

*EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 20, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale Extended till Sunday!!!!
45% OFF everything!!!

I'm loving the IGF1-LR3 prebed, talk about cardio in a bottle! I wake up leaner and fuller everyday!!! Had to tighten the belt another notch!

Discount Code: RS45**
*


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 20, 2015)

45% off with code: *JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 20, 2015)

*EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Final day of the sale!


45% off code: JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am not sure of the exact time difference but just checked and my code still works. *EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------

